# help me come up w questions for my doctor



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 7, 2008)

okay so im going to the doctors to talk
to them about birth control. ive been 
debating on whether or not to get them
forever. sooo idk.

i want one that regulates my period, has
no wait gain (hopefully), and that (duh)
protects me from getting pregnant.

i wanna go in sorta prepared, as in having
some questions lined up. but i can only
think of so many questions. can you ladies
help me w this. thanksss


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 7, 2008)

Possible side-effects, and if you are taking any other medications be sure to let your doctor know.  Just let them know the above items you listed, and I'm sure you will be able to find what works best for your body.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 9, 2008)

Risks like blood clots, tubal pregnacy, ways to prevent STD-because the pill won't keep you from getting VD-and even if you only have one partner he may have picked up some critter along the way......some Pills like Yasmin can also throw off a person's electrolytes and increase blood potassium-which can be dangerous to people with heart and kidney problems (undiagnosed as well). The pill takes daily dedication- you can't skip a few days and restart without some risk.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 9, 2008)

A side note: if you're ever prescribed bactrim or other antibiotics, they counteract the effect of the Pill.  I was prescribed bactrim probably 3 times before I found this out and each time, I told the doc I was on the Pill and no one ever said a peep about it.  Fortunately, I didn't get pregnant, but now I'm a lot more careful when it comes to mixing other prescription meds with the Pill.  One of my coworkers can thank taking an antibiotic while on the Pill for her middle child.  The doctor was kind enough to inform her what happened while she was there getting the positive results of her pregnancy test.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 26, 2008)

In terms of possible side-effects: ask about risk of depression. I don't think the brands that were linked to depression are in such wide use now, but I'd want to ask anyway.


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 28, 2008)

also ask about going off the pill when you want to get pregnant and how long it takes before your body is back to its natural self..

i just went of the pill a little over a month ago - had my period pretty much 5 days after i went off it. now im waiting for my second period and its late by about 3 days, should of had them on tuesday and im super regular, its now friday and im still waiting (impossible to be pregnant as the boy and i havent done anything) so im just wondering if its my body getting back to normal again..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

If he/she brings up NuvaRing, ask about your muscles pushing it down and out.  i got pregnant on it because my muscles were making it slide out alot and i'd have to reposition, which you shouldn't have to do.   It also is a factor if you've had children before as well.   I don't recommend that because it also gave me killer headaches.
Personally i liked Ortho tri cyclen lo,  It had very little side effects and i didn't gain any weight on it.  
If you are in it for the long haul (up to 5 years i think) I highly recommend an IUD, they are expensive and some women experience cramps and more bleeding and aren't for everyone, but i did not.  It was something i could forget about and just focus on having fun sex with.  They put it inside your uterus when you are on your period, it's not that bad though.


----------

